# Milwaukee 2818A-21



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Anyone check out this one being released in november, what are your thoughts.
Also i can find any canadian sites doing pre orders, just american


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Here's a pic and a link to one site.


https://www.toolnut.com/milwaukee-2818a-21-m18-fuel-sectional-machine-7-8-inch-12-0ah-kit.html


.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I think it was master mark who posted a video of he and his helper running some sectional in with a hole hawg, seems like the best solution to me. Just get 5' sections so you can do it alone. If you want cordless they make 36v(18vx2) hole hawgs.


.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> I think it was master mark who posted a video of he and his helper running some sectional in with a hole hawg, seems like the best solution to me. Just get 5' sections so you can do it alone. If you want cordless they make 36v(18vx2) hole hawgs.
> 
> 
> .


??? Running cables with a hole hog


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

canuck92 said:


> ??? Running cables with a hole hog



Yeah. In master mark's case I believe he was using 10' sections and feeding them as his helper slowly walked the drill in. I believe that gearjunkie or the guy he argued with over diy flexshafts was using 5' sections that aj coleman recently started carrying.


There is also an adapter which has the ridgid notched pin connector and a 1/2" hex shaft for going in a drill. I believe that was like 40$ from aj coleman as well.


I think it's a good idea but for me personally wouldn't replace my drum machine. I don't have room for both a drum unit and sectional baskets on the van. I run from toilets quite a lot so I have to stick with the drum unit. Even walking 5' sections in with a hole hog just wouldn't work in some of these small bathrooms. 





.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Here's the post that @gearjunkie made about it. Unfortunately he took his video down.


https://www.plumbingzone.com/f23/best-sectional-cable-shown-dreel-83896/


.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> > ??? Running cables with a hole hog
> ...


I like the sectional machines, i wouldnt use a drill or try a drum.
Iv never used a drum machine


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

canuck92 said:


> I like the sectional machines, i wouldnt use a drill or try a drum.
> Iv never used a drum machine



I agree with you there. I'd rather use a sectional too, I just can't because of the jobs I encounter. My back would much appreciate it.



.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> > I like the sectional machines, i wouldnt use a drill or try a drum.
> ...


Doesnt the drum machine weight like 3× more then hulling it up an down stairs an into tight spaces more of a pain.

Im interested in this new milwaukee one for 1.) Its about the same size as a k60 so it light...small for tight places.
Cost seems to be on par as long as the quality isnt below average...which is my only concern. And of course being cordless has alot of advantanges.
Personally i like the sectionals cause i feel like i have more controll. And when it comes time to replace a cable i just chuck out 15'


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

canuck92 said:


> Doesnt the drum machine weight like 3× more then hulling it up an down stairs an into tight spaces more of a pain.
> 
> Im interested in this new milwaukee one for 1.) Its about the same size as a k60 so it light...small for tight places.
> Cost seems to be on par as long as the quality isnt below average...which is my only concern. And of course being cordless has alot of advantanges.
> Personally i like the sectionals cause i feel like i have more controll. And when it comes time to replace a cable i just chuck out 15'





Yeah, it weighs about as much as I do which is why my back would appreciate a sectional. And I totally agree on kinking cables, I'd much rather chuck out a single section. Granted my 5/8" can do 2" pvc where as your 7/8" sectional couldn't. The sectional can do 6" easily but I rarely see any pipes bigger than 4".


I doubt that milwaukee thing is quality, looks like the majority is plastic. Unfortunately quality costs a lot. While that thing might be similar in price to corded sectionals most of that is going towards recouping their R&D costs. 



Personally I would just get a corded sectional with a brushed AC motor and use some high voltage lithium packs. EGO Power makes 56v packs for use with their lawn mowers. Two of those in series would be more than enough.




.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> canuck92 said:
> 
> 
> > Doesnt the drum machine weight like 3× more then hulling it up an down stairs an into tight spaces more of a pain.
> ...


You can run 5/8 and 7/8 cables in it


----------

